# What is the best beesuit on the market for preventing bee stings?



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I wear jeans and std Walter Kelley cotton upper with zippered vail and their standard gloves. Never been stung thru the suit. However I've had one sting come thru the glove, just the tip, a little poke. I think some people are more prown to attack then others. My buddy seems to real up the bees much more than i do when working a hive. 

The suit cotton suit does get hot....i usually wear a polyester shirt underneath and a veneted hat makes a huge difference.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Buy a vented full suit. I use the Mann Lake, but pick the price and brand you like.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far, but I need a suit they may not be sting-proof, but one that the vendor at least acknowledges they are attempting to minimize the stings. None of the suits on sale at the major bee supply companies (ML, Rossman, BM, WK, etc state that from what I've found so far.

A local beekeeper friend of mine said to check out the suits at Golden Bee Products in Louisiana. Has anyone had experiece with their suits? They look much more like what I'm looking for. I don't mind paying the price if they work as well as they say they do - http://www.goldenbeeproducts.com/suit.html


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

My first suit is from http://www.jawadis.us/ that I got on E-Bay with hood & gloves $50. Works great even on cut-outs, but it is warm.

So I mostly use a 'Man Lake' http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page127.html vented jacket that they closed out for $60.

Make sure you ware loose pants with tight cuffs (tape or Velcro straps) if you use a jacket cuz they like to crawl up!!


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

your Golden suit looks clunky.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Why do we have to answer this ? Once mouth


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

My wife has NEVER been stung through her suit while I am working the bees ........ she stays in the house. HaHa .... sorry.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for all your feedback, but I found a good thread that helps out greatly with finding a quality suit - http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?264609-Mann-Lake-vented-suit&highlight=beesuit


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

Ultrabreeze........ultrabreeze........ultrabreeze...need i say more.....


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Ultra Breeze is hard to beat. http://ultrabreezesuits.com/suit/order_2011.htm


----------



## CastletonHoney (May 16, 2013)

I third the Ultra Breeze.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for mentioning Ultra Breeze! From everything I've been reading they are top of the line as well as made in the USA!


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

I don't have the Ultrabreeze suit. But I do have the jacket, and I love it. Never been stung through it. 

In all fairness, it's the only jacket I've ever owned so I have nothing to compare it to. I use the jacket together with jeans and velcro straps at my ankles.

Brian


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks again for all the great feedback! I just went and bought an Ultra Breeze suit and can't wait for it to show up so I can pull the two extra medium supers off the hive I left after getting eaten.


----------



## tdsewell (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with the rest on the Ultra Breeze. I have used one for the past two years and have never been stung through the suit. It is well worth the money for the stinging side of things and is much cooler to wear when it is hot out. 

When my Ultra Breeze is worn out I will buy another one just like the first one and yes the fact they are made in the good ole USA is great.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I have both the ultra breeze and the clone from mann lake.,, the ultra is better quality but was more expensive. I wear both. my ultra is about 7 years old, my mann lake is 1 . Mann lake did ship much quicker.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

You will love your Ultra-breeze. I have a full suit and a jacket. A bad thing happened to my suit, so I ordered another. UPS let me down, so I had to wear the jacket and jeans to do a cut-out 12' in the air. I got stung through my jeans and gloves, but not through my suit.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Golden Bee Products or Ultra-Breeze are the two best. Ultra-Breeze has a jacket, and I love a jacket...


----------



## Connie1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Love my premium bee suit with hat and veil from Betterbee!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

I have never been stung through the suit I got from Brushy Mountain Bee Farm, and I have had some wild and crazed bees all over it.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks again for all the great recommendations!

BW: Which particular suit was that you got from BM?


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

I ordered the XL Ultra Breeze beesuit from their website on Monday and got it delivery today.Great delivery service if I do say so myself. Of course I had to revisit my kamakaze hive to get those remaining supers I left and not one sting this time!! I love this suit already. For reference, I'm 5'10", weigh 228 lbs and their XL fits great!!


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

$163 wowsers, the jacket looks nice though

Anyone know a cheaper source?


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

The only other place I saw you could by an authentic Ultra Breeze suit or jacket was through Sears and their prices were crazy. You can get it through Amazon, but it was at the same price. BUT, IMHO, they are well worth the money if you want a quality suit.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Got my ultrabreeze jacket it is very good quality
i took my shirt off and just put the jacket on it was about 98 it made working the bees a lot more pleasurable to work when a breeze came you felt that nice cool feeling
LOVE IT well worth the $.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's the web page

WWW.ultrabreezesuits.com


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok i gotta get one. Christmas present! Jacket or suit? Im leaning towards jacket.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If I could only have one, I'd get the Jacket. I use it far more than the suit. But both is nice. On a REALLY hot day, I can put on a pair of shorts, boots and the suit and nothing else... very cool.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I second Michael Bush and the many others. I have an Ultrabreeze full suit. This is my second year with 13 hives. I have never been stung through the suit or had a bee figure out how to get inside it. I do have to watch the tip of my chin when bending over at the waist, though. The Colorado sun gets blazing hot in the summertime, and my hives are on top of my black tar paper roof. Talk about solar gain! I wear the suit with just boxers on underneath, and I stay surprisingly cool as long as there is some breeze.

I would buy a second one in a heartbeat if someone stole this one.


----------

